# Old Graveyard Photos



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's my vacation photos gang! No, really... I made it a point for my wife and I to stop off and photograph at least one old cemetery on our trip to New Hampshire this past weekend.

The first cemetery we stopped at was on Route 113 in Chocorua New Hampshire. It was an old cemetery from the 1800s set into a hillside. The cemetery had no fence, gate or other bordering structures of any kind. The grounds also had no marker detailing the proper name for the burying ground itself, save for a fairly recent marker out by the street simply inscribed with the town's name on it.

This graveyard was pretty large, occupying about an acre or so of the hillside it was set into.

Chocorua Graveyard pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket

The second graveyard we stopped at was in front of a small church on Route 25 in Moultonborough, New Hampshire. This graveyard also bore no proper name, but it did have an iron fence with a arched entryway on one side. The other three sides of the cemetery were bordered with an old white picket fence. Nothing much to see here. This cemetery was probably about 50 feet long and 25 feet deep.

Moultonborough Graveyard pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket

I just thought I'd share these with the group. You can never have too many reference photos for tombstones nor can you have too many different design ideas. Enjoy!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice pics Z. Some good ideas there. You gotta love a woman who will visit graveyards with you while on vacation.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

lol. Only this group would appreciate picks like this. I like the moss close-up. Good reference picks.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you thought about taking these pics. 

Very nice.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Zombie for all the reference pics. The slightly fancy stones are giving me all sorts of ideas for some new stones. Love the close up pics with moss.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice pictures; lots of inspiration there.

I'm glad that somebody fixed Betsey's stone.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

We must be thinking alike, Zombie....I snapped a bunch of pix this weekend, too. Nothing like checking out an old graveyard to get the prop juices flowing.....
tombstones pictures by davethedead - Photobucket


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

inspires me to make better tombstones next year! I'm keeping the crap ones for at least this halloween


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are great pics!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I just took some photos of the cemetery in the center of my town. Some weird stuff in there. There's the remnants of a really fancy old fence, an area fenced off by chains, some old mausoleums set right into the ground and some really nice weathered tombstones. Have a look:

Pembroke Center Cemetery pictures by Zombie-F - Photobucket


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That is some sweet fence!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool pics Zombie and DaveOD..
that bunker style maus..is pretty neat.
I pass at least 6 cemetaries on the way to work I should stop someday.


----------

